# pop up help



## jmhelm (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been told that someone makes a motor setup to raise a popup camper. does anyone have any info?


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

have you tried using a Drill adapter to crank the pop up? This guy wrote about one :

I would think the drill adapter would be safer than a lift motor. It is too easy to crank the top too much and a drill might be easier to gauge than a motor. If one had to crank a turn or two after lifting it certainly should be an easy task.







If a lift motor is used I'd stop before the telltale is too tight and then crank manually until it is set.


IF this doesnt work for you here is another forum that I found where ppl are telling about what they use

http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=16937.0


----------



## papasmurff (Oct 8, 2010)

The pop-up I owned had the electric motor lift, the factory had installed a thin cable to act as a guide when you reached the correct height.


----------

